# لمن لا يعرف الالكترونيات



## am_em (10 أغسطس 2007)

موقع يشرح معنى الالكترونيات باللغه العربيه ويقدم بعض النمازج للدوائر المختلف ارجو ان يكون نافعا للمبتدئين
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إلكترونيات


----------



## محمود010 (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
فعلا مفيد لكن للمبتدين فقط لاغير


----------



## سيف الارواح (10 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك الف الف الف صحه وعافية
والله مفيد ومشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورة اختي الفاضلة..
بارك الله فيكِ لى مجهودك الطيب.


----------



## *ENG.SOMA* (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ويا ريت المزيد


----------



## eng_ahmad86 (15 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيكي العافيه علي هذه الموسوعه الجميله والاكثر من رائعه


----------



## ChE lOrD (15 أغسطس 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## am_em (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين والله على مروركم اللى اسعدنى كتيييييييير

جزاكم الله خيرا......


----------



## عرااااقية (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوره اختي 
و بارك الله بك 
و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## am_em (31 أغسطس 2007)

((عراقية)) &((م. رائد)) اسعدنى جدا مروركم الكريم
واشكركم على التشجيع


----------



## magicmoon (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الاساتذة الكرام انا مهندس سيطرة ونظم/الجامعة التكنولوجية/بغداد
اطلب مساعدتكم في الحصول على مخططات او مصادر لهذا الاختصاص 
كما ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي نصيحة او توجيه للاستفادة منه في اختصاصي
ولكم مني اطيب الامنيات والف شكر مقدما


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل ولكن بدائى وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## wesam2004 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

********* مشكور **************


----------



## الاورشلى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## am_em (18 سبتمبر 2007)

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا....جزاكم خيرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

:77: زادك الله من فضله


----------



## am_em (27 سبتمبر 2007)

زادك وايانا..............بارك الله بك


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
و الى الامام


----------



## am_em (27 سبتمبر 2007)

وفيك اخ يوسف...........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور والله يجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## am_em (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك بكم ومشكورين جميعا


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (2 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## عبدالله الخزرجي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الرابط 
ممكن رابط عن اوليات الهندسة الالكترونية


----------



## عومةعبدو (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## RABAH2020 (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله في جميع إخواني كل بإسمه ولقبة
علي جميع مشاركاتكم الطيب


----------



## mfsal (18 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

